# Removal of concrete pillar caps



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Front-end loader/ backhoe comes to mind,...

Why ya takin' it down,..??


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Concrete forum.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

A picture of the area would be helpful. I guess my question would be what happened to the pillar? I'm assuming the structure or whatever was being supported is no longer there. How deep is the foundation and is it solid?


----------



## bjbooth (Sep 28, 2012)

Not my idea...but a stubborn friend has two pillars to which he previously applied some sort of epoxy coating to the concrete caps. The caps are now decomposing from the edges and, of course, the epoxy is peeling, etc. I wanted to strip epoxy and repair concrete in place with a good product such as Cement All, but he purchased two new caps. Now we are faced with the task of removing the old caps without damaging the decorative brick pillars.

He was hoping to remove old caps in one piece by undermining the mortar between the top course of brick and the cap, as opposed to sledging them out from the top. I'm not sure this is possible and hoped others may have had experience and, of course, some tips and techniques.

bjbooth


----------

